# "Atomsonnen" gibt es nicht



## awsdco (12. April 2005)

Ich suche im Internet seit gestern Abend nach einer Erklärung, wie es möglich ist folgende Atom-Sonnen-Streifen (die bestimmt anders heissen, und wenn ich wüsste wie sie heissen, würde ich auch auf ein tut treffen) zu erstellen (ich habe mal auf eine Arbeit von mir verlinkt, bei denen diese Streifen freihand und unperfekt erstellt sind:

http://www.awsdco.de/Sort/atomsonne.jpg

ich kann mich daran erinnern, ein solches tut mal im internet gesehen zu haben, finde es allerdings nicht mehr. ich wäre für verweise auf ein solches sehr dankbar... auch wenn es nicht für illustrator bekannt ist oder so... favorisiert natürlich eine erklärung, wie ich das in illustrator umsetzen könnte

danke
philipp


----------



## braungraphix (12. April 2005)

Das sind einfach nur Linien die an einem Punkt ausgerichtet sind! Erstelle dir eine Linie und stelle unter drehen deine Einstellungen ein und dann ausrichten! Hoffe verstehe das nicht falsch du meinst doch das umd ie Frau oder? Wenn ja sind es einfach nur Linien oder etwas schwerer Rechtecke die an einem Punkt ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

Das hilft Dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit weiter, sofern Photoshop zur Verfügung steht
 => http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials134100.html
Wenn noch Fragen sind, immer her damit.

Gruss


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. April 2005)

MAchst wie beim Zeichnen und setze dir einfach irgendo einen Fluchtpunkt und fange dann vondort aus an deinee Linien zu ziehen.

Gruß


----------



## Pianoman (13. April 2005)

Also ich würde das vermutlich mit dem Stern-Werkzeug machen.

Innenradius auf 0 setzen, Außenradius aud die gewünschte Größe, (oder Sternform auf 100%, je nach Programm) somit hast du lauter Linien von einem Mittelpunkt ausgehend, und die Winkel sind überall gleich.

Dann diese Form via Pathfinder  von einem Rechteck abziehen und von den entstandenen radial angeordneten 3ecken jedes 2te einfärben. Geht meiner Meinung nach am schnellsten und exaktesten.

lg.


----------



## awsdco (13. April 2005)

braungraphix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das sind einfach nur Linien die an einem Punkt ausgerichtet sind! Erstelle dir eine Linie und stelle unter drehen deine Einstellungen ein und dann ausrichten! Hoffe verstehe das nicht falsch du meinst doch das umd ie Frau oder? Wenn ja sind es einfach nur Linien oder etwas schwerer Rechtecke die an einem Punkt ausgerichtet sind.



das stimmt so nicht...die linien laufen nach aussen hin so, dass sie breiter werden... also nicht wie rechtecke parallel bleiben... die anderen tips werde ich mal durchegehn. besten dank


----------



## braungraphix (13. April 2005)

Auf dem Bild was gepostet wurde schon. Aber wie die anderen geschrieben haben gibt es noch andere Methoden. Man kann es also auf unterschiedliche weise umsetzen!


----------

